# Webm Transparent Animated Graphics from Powerpoint [Deleted]



## maxotics (Jan 2, 2022)

maxotics submitted a new resource:

Webm Transparent Animated Graphics from Powerpoint - Use Powerpoint (and ffmpeg) to create transparent graphics



> You can watch a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

